# Health care



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi again everyone, As our move to Spain is imminent, I might be posting quite a few questions over the next few days so I appreciate the time anyone takes in answering me. I am asking about Health Care. I see there was already a recent post about this, but I would like to ask something else. I am 56 and my husband is 60 so we do not receive a state pension. We also don't work, so I think that means we will have to get private health care. If anyone can confirm this 100% I would be grateful. Thanks very much Elaine


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

eliefostermacro said:


> Hi again everyone, As our move to Spain is imminent, I might be posting quite a few questions over the next few days so I appreciate the time anyone takes in answering me. I am asking about Health Care. I see there was already a recent post about this, but I would like to ask something else. I am 56 and my husband is 60 so we do not receive a state pension. We also don't work, so I think that means we will have to get private health care. If anyone can confirm this 100% I would be grateful. Thanks very much Elaine


To save typing it all out again, I'll copy and paste the reply I posted to someone in the Welcome to Spain section the other day:-

As you are below UK state retirement age, you would need to take out private medical insurance in Spain for at least the first year of living here, it is one of the prerequisites for being able to sign on the official register of foreigners which you are required to do within 90 days. After one year, if you are living in one of the autonomous regions of Spain which has signed up to what is called the "convenio especial" you can pay a monthly fee to receive care under the Spanish state health system. This currently costs €60 per person per month for the under 65s. Once you become a UK state pensioner you can obtain an S1 form from the DWP which means the British Government will pay for your state healthcare in Spain (unless they change the rules again in the meantime of course!).

Private health insurance can be pretty reasonably priced in Spain. We have had it for the past 6 years and are currently paying €110 per month for the two of us. It can be a problem if you have pre-existing medical conditions, though, as insurance companies will either refuse to cover them or increase the premiums substantially.

By the way, private health insurance doesn't normally include the cost of any medication you are prescribed, and if covered by the convenio especial you would also need to pay 100% of the cost of any prescriptions.


----------



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> To save typing it all out again, I'll copy and paste the reply I posted to someone in the Welcome to Spain section the other day:-
> 
> As you are below UK state retirement age, you would need to take out private medical insurance in Spain for at least the first year of living here, it is one of the prerequisites for being able to sign on the official register of foreigners which you are required to do within 90 days. After one year, if you are living in one of the autonomous regions of Spain which has signed up to what is called the "convenio especial" you can pay a monthly fee to receive care under the Spanish state health system. This currently costs €60 per person per month for the under 65s. Once you become a UK state pensioner you can obtain an S1 form from the DWP which means the British Government will pay for your state healthcare in Spain (unless they change the rules again in the meantime of course!).
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn, thank you so much for all the detailed info, it is much appreciated, at least we now know what we have to do. Regards Elaine


----------



## Shnoop1964 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Healthcare*

Hi I'm a new member, can anyone give me advice about obtaining healthcare in Spain as I move there permanent on March 9th, and been told today by dept of work and pensions that because we've taken early retirement the s1 form doesn't apply, do I have to obtain private health insurance for us both and are we entitled to any healthcare at all in Spain, thanks,


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Shnoop1964 said:


> Hi I'm a new member, can anyone give me advice about obtaining healthcare in Spain as I move there permanent on March 9th, and been told today by dept of work and pensions that because we've taken early retirement the s1 form doesn't apply, do I have to obtain private health insurance for us both and are we entitled to any healthcare at all in Spain, thanks,



Yes you will need health care see link below, after a year depending where you live you might be able to pay into the Spanish system.

https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shnoop1964 said:


> Hi I'm a new member, can anyone give me advice about obtaining healthcare in Spain as I move there permanent on March 9th, and been told today by dept of work and pensions that because we've taken early retirement the s1 form doesn't apply, do I have to obtain private health insurance for us both and are we entitled to any healthcare at all in Spain, thanks,


:welcome:

I've moved your post to a thread which asked exactly that question a couple of hours ago & was beautifully answered by Lynn R


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Dear Elaine,

In order to obtain residency in Spain, you will need to provide proof of healthcare and may also be required to show proof of income. As early retirees, not yet in receipt of a UK state pension, you will need to take out private health insurance, at least for the first year. As mentioned previously, after meeting the one year residency requirement, you may be able to join the special pay-in government health insurance scheme, known as the Convenio Especial, depending on the region you will be moving to. This is available to individuals under state retirement at a cost of 60 euros a month (per person). Please see www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain  for further information on whereabouts the scheme is up and running. 

Once your husband is in receipt of a UK state pension, he will be entitled to apply for a UK pensioner S1 form, issued by the International Pension Centre in Newcastle. He will be able to request that you are registered as his dependant (and will receive the same entitlements as him as the titleholder). Both of you, for example, will pay 10% towards prescriptions, whereas you would ordinarily pay between 40-60% as someone still of working age. The International Pension Centre will send out a UK pensioner S1 and UK pensioner dependant S1forms to your Spanish address which you will then need to get registered at the local Spanish social security office (Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social - INSS). Once registered, you will be given (or sent) accreditation documents, stating that you are covered for healthcare in Spain by the UK (through your husband being in receipt of a UK state pension). You should then take these to the local public health centre in order to be issued with Spanish health cards.

Once you are in receipt of a UK state pension yourself, you should request a UK pensioner S1 form in your own right, again from the International Pension Centre. 

I hope this information is useful. 

If you require any further information, please contact us through www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain.


----------

